
Layout 101 - kick
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0gPtgNVonXPT1NsWGpKZWZKV1U
======
chrisweekly
If you're looking for expert guidance on layout design, [https://every-
layout.dev](https://every-layout.dev) is superb. It includes axioms
(fundamental rules or precepts) and a coherent, standards-based system for
implementation, based on first principles. Highest possible recommendation.

~~~
pdamoc
The information on that site is amazing, I just wish there was an open source
version of it.

------
needle0
The Non-Designer's Design Book is also recommended:
[https://www.amazon.com/Non-Designers-Design-
Book-4th/dp/0133...](https://www.amazon.com/Non-Designers-Design-
Book-4th/dp/0133966151)

~~~
turingbook
I really like this book. CRAP principles are very clear and easy to follow.

------
drewcoo
Seems like an attempt to squeeze some Tufte into quick classrooms focused on
graphic design. That should happen more often.

[https://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/](https://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/)

~~~
banachtarski
I'm pretty familiar with Tufte's work and used the LaTeX packages quite
extensively. That said, I find the disarray of his website strikingly ironic.

~~~
jcelerier
interesting, I quite like the information density on that one.

------
dewey
Was curious who created it but there doesn't seem to be any information.

Google Drive says the author is "Dylan". Not sure if that's the original
author though and it was created on Adobe InDesign CS6 (Windows).

Reminder that files (Especially PDF) leak a lot about an original author if
not scrubbed:
[https://gist.github.com/dewey/2b2987e06c0a292364a9ae783885b8...](https://gist.github.com/dewey/2b2987e06c0a292364a9ae783885b848)

~~~
kick
It's from the /gd/ wiki: 4chan.org/gd/

------
saagarjha
Question: what's up with the strange apostrophes and quotation marks? Is this
some non-American English thing that I'm unaware of?

~~~
ronyeh
I don't know where the author is from, but there are many ways to do
quotations.

For example, in German:

[https://german.stackexchange.com/questions/117/what-is-
the-c...](https://german.stackexchange.com/questions/117/what-is-the-correct-
way-to-denote-a-quotation-in-german)

~~~
OskarS
I'm very fond of »inward-pointing guillemets«, personally.

